# Skype Instant Messenger



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey guys,
Rich B told me about this Instant messenger that is really nice. It is Skype.com. We also talk to each other on it. It sounds much better than the other IM's I have used and there is no echo. I am puritancovenanter of course. So sign up and lets talk for free. You only need a microphone on your computer. I went to Wal-Mart and got one for $10.

Skype 2.0 for Windows download

[Edited on 3-1-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------

